# Invite Help Needed!



## PeeWeePinson

I am having trouble with how to create my invites this year. It is a scarecrow/pumpkin theme. I have bought orange copy paper because I have to send out about 125 of them, but I cannot find what I like that matches my theme. Any ideas?


----------



## Lilly

are you looking for a picture or kinda what to use for pic.?
cornstalks scarecrows and pumpkins 
you could do a few different kinds also not all the same .
color will be hard on the orange paper ..maybe a silhouette of sorts pic


----------



## PeeWeePinson

That's what I am thinking, corn, pumpkins, scarecrow, but where do I find these to download? Nothing good turning up on clip art.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here's a simple one.


----------



## Lilly

maybe you can find a pic on here ask if you can use it and change it to a black pic also.
or draw one up...have someone draw one


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Use photo pro or whatever and just copy and paste all things you find until it works for you?


----------



## Lagrousome

I bought a cd from Broderbund called Creating Keepsakes-Scrapbook Designer from a local office supply store like office max or staples. It is distributed by Encore http://www.encoreusa.com/products.aspx?ChannelID=3&BrandID=14 I have used this 100's of times from making my invites for Halloween, Christmas dinners, birthday parties, etc. It was cheap and has tons of clip art. The great thing about it is I can also copy and paste a pic from the web and then re-size, rotate, etc. in the program. Super easy to use, I'm challenge when it comes to computer graphics, etc. You can change lettering size, rotation, etc. and move things around just the way you like it.  Hope this helps.


----------



## kirkwood

Dig deep in google searches. There's lots of great clipart and freebies out there. I just did a quick search and found these two things. Cheap halloween clipart and a nice free desktop wallpaper pumpkin on pixelgirl that could work.

http://www.pixelgirlpresents.com/images/desktops/Tim_Zulewski/halloween2004_1280.jpg

http://www.andynortnik.com/cd_halloween.htm


----------

